# شرح مفصل لمحطة الرصد ماركة نيكون اليابانى nivo c - series



## محمدكامل (18 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
شرح سهل جدا لمحطة الرصد ماركة نيكون اليابانى موديل 
nikon nivo -c series 
وكذلك محطة الرصد ماركة سبكترا بريسيشن موديل 
spectra precision focus- 8 
يمكنكم فتح وانزال هذا الرابط 
http://www.4shared.com/file/kUL46juz/1_online.html
ارجو ان يصلنى اى استفسار عن ذلك الشرح 

تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 

نيكون وسبكترا بريسيشن فى مصر


----------



## sameh sahlop (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس محمد انا سامح مساح بشركه كهروميكا وارجو من سيادتكم رفع كتيب تشغيل لجهاز نيكون dtm352 ولكم جزيل الشكر اما بالنسبه للجهاز ال>ىقمت بشرحه فهو يتعامل مع بيئه الويندو> فهل من الممكن الاستعلام عن سعره 
مع الشكر


----------



## محمدكامل (23 أغسطس 2010)

عناية السيد المهندس: سامح 
نحن تحت امرك بالشركة لدعمك فنيا على المحطة nikon dtm-352 
بشركة برناسوس 
اما عن سعر المحطة التى تعمل تحت نظام الويندوز سعرها 41000 واحد واربعون الف جنيها 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل


----------



## محمدكامل (23 أغسطس 2010)

عناية السيد المهندس : سامح 
بعد التحية 
هذا هو الرابط الذى يحتوى على شرح محطة الرصد NIKON DTM-352
كذلك رابط لشرح كيفية انزال البيانات من محطة الرصد الى الكمبيوتر 
*كتالوج محطة الرصد نيكون موديل **Nikon DTM-302 SERIES*​*http://www.4shared.com/document/DABQjsmD/Total_station_course.html*​ 
*انزال البيانات من محطة الرصد الى الكمبيوتر ( **NIKON DTM-302*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/Dl7aa6XA/_____DTMN-352.html*

*تحياتى*
*افيدونى عند وصول مااشرتم الية *
*م : محمد كامل *


----------



## talan77 (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sameh sahlop (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على سرعه الاستجابه ومشكور مهندس محمدودائما سباق بالخير


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (25 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك خيرا يا بشمهندس محمد وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## gpsusama (25 أغسطس 2010)

المهندس محمد كامل
شكرا عل مجهوداتك الرائعة
م اسامة سيد -


----------



## جيومساح (13 فبراير 2011)

*السلام عليكم *
*سأكون ممتناً لكم إذا مكنتموني من طريقة إنزال البيانات *
*من nikon npl 522 إلى الحاسوب والعكس .*
*لكم تقديري *


----------



## محمدكامل (13 فبراير 2011)

عناية السيد المهندس : جيو مساح 
هذا هو الرابط الخاص بانزال البيانات الى الكمبيوتر هو لمحطة الرصد nikon dtm-322 هو نفسة الخاص بمحطة الرصد nikon dtm-522 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/DUQH-rmF/sharing.html
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 

ارحب بحضرتك فى الاتصال للمساعدة


يمنع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## محمدكامل (13 فبراير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/PVn0DZ2V/_____DTMN-352.htmlاسف هذا هو الربط الصحيح الخاص بانزال البيانات من المحطة الى الكمبيوتر تحياتى م : محمد كامل


----------



## محمدكامل (13 فبراير 2011)

السيد الاستاذ : جيو مساح 
بعد التحية 
اسف هذا هو الرابط الصحيح الخاص بانزال البيانات هو نفسة الخاص بمحطة الرصدdtm-522 
http://www.4shared.com/file/PVn0DZ2V/_____DTMN-352.html
تحياتى 
 م : محمد كامل


----------



## شعبان السيد البرى (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا شعبان البرى طالب بالفرقة الرابعة مساحة أرجو من حضرتك يا بشمهندس محمد كامل رفع شرح محطة الرصد (nikon dtm-322)من جديد لان اللينكات مش شغالةوشكرا جدا


----------



## شعبان السيد البرى (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس محمد


----------



## جيومساح (10 مايو 2011)

*السيد محمدكامل*
*بعد التحية والاحترام لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على مجهوداتكم واستجابتكم السريعة للطلبات *
*معذرة : كيف يمكن الحصول على برنامج transit *
*وشكراً *


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 مايو 2011)

شكراااااااااا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## العراقي90 (11 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## البشمهندس حودة (12 مايو 2011)

*بإختصااااار كتبت فأبدعت ؛ و نثرت مواضيعك هنا و هناك
**و تمايلت صور الكلمات و هى مرتدية كامل زينتها و فى أوج بهجتها**
قرأتها مراراً و لم أمِلُ بل إزددت إنبهاراً و إحتراماً لموضوعك الراقى
دعنى أخبرك سراً : " مواضيعك دائماً تجذبنى الى هناااااااا "
أعشق سحرها و قراءتها و المكوث بين ظلالها الوارفة
تقبل مرورى و سلامى و تحياتي*​*مع أطيب امنياتي لك بالتوفيق*​​*إن مرت الأيام ولم تروْني فهذه ردودي فـتذكروني ..​وإن غبتُ ولم تجدوني أكون وقتها بحاجةِ للدعاءِ فادعولي​*


----------



## فالكون (13 مايو 2011)

الاخ م.محمد كامل ارجو الافادة عن سعر جهاز نيكون dtm522وهل لديكم اجهزة مستعملة
محمد اسماعيل
 اخصائى مساحة


----------



## محمدكامل (21 مايو 2011)

جيومساح قال:


> *السيد محمدكامل*
> *بعد التحية والاحترام لكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير على مجهوداتكم واستجابتكم السريعة للطلبات *
> *معذرة : كيف يمكن الحصول على برنامج transit *
> *وشكراً *


 
يمكن كتابة برنامج transit فى كلمة بحث الموجودة فى المنتدى 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
كما يمكن اخذ ذلك البرنامج من شركة برناسوس وكيل شركة نيكون اليابانى


----------



## محمدكامل (21 مايو 2011)

فالكون قال:


> الاخ م.محمد كامل ارجو الافادة عن سعر جهاز نيكون dtm522وهل لديكم اجهزة مستعملة
> محمد اسماعيل
> اخصائى مساحة


 
عناية السيد المهندس : محمد اسماعيل 
بعد التحية
بالاشارة الى طلبكم بخصوص محطة الرصد nikon dtm-522 هذا الجهاز اوقف انتاجة وانا عندى فى الشركة جهاز نيكون موديل nikon dtm-322 . وسعرة غاية فى الروعة 
تحياتى 
م : محمد كامل 
0105000927


----------



## محمدكامل (13 أغسطس 2011)

فالكون قال:


> الاخ م.محمد كامل ارجو الافادة عن سعر جهاز نيكون dtm522وهل لديكم اجهزة مستعملة
> محمد اسماعيل
> اخصائى مساحة


 يوجد محطة نيكون موديل nikon dtm-322 ( 3 second ) 
م : محمد كامل 
0105000927


----------



## سمهر منلا (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء أريد المساعدة حول كيفية تنزيل كتاب شرح nikon 522


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## محمدكامل (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*الى اخوانى المهندسين انا م: محمد كامل من شركة برناسوس وكيل شركتى نيكون اليابانى وسبكترابريسيشن الامريكى للاجهزة المساحية ازف اليكم وصول اكبر شحنة محطات رصد متكاملة بالشركة وباسعار مزهلة وكذلك للتيسير على المهندسين يمكن التقسيط *
*تحياتى *
*م : محمد كامل *
*0100057622*
*01005000927*​


----------



## محمدكامل (24 نوفمبر 2011)

م : محمد اسماعيل 
على فكرة فية محطة لها نفس البرامج مثل nikon dtm-522 وهى nikon dtm-322 وبسعر منافس جدا جدا وهى موديل 2012 
تحياتى 
م:محمد كامل 
01000057622


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ليا طلب بسيط . هل يمكن كتابه الاسعار مرفقه بالصور والموديلات


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

عنايه المهندس محمد عاجزين عن الشكر لك وان كان لي طلب وهو رفع ملف يشرح طريقه عمل جهاز نيكون نيفو سي 2 ضروري والله يوفقك


----------



## صفوت خميس محمد (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط غير صالح يرجي الرفع مره اخري للاهميه


----------



## amrblal28 (9 يناير 2012)

ياجماعة مشكوريين على المجهود دا
بس الروابط دى ياجماعة مش شغالة 
ياريت بعد ازنكم ترفعوا الملفاات دى علشان محتاجها ضرورى


----------



## ابوبسملة (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم م / محمد الرابط غير صالح ولا يعمل


----------



## yossef.alaa (15 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم وررحمة الله وبركاته..... نرجو من سيادتكم التكرم بالارشاد لاي طريقة لاستخدام الجهاز nikon dtm 322 ولكن باللغة العربية وذلك للضرورة فانا في امس الحاجة لشرح لكافة اوامر وقوائم الجهاز


----------



## aljwahery (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حلمى ضاحى حلمى (8 أغسطس 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## محمدكامل (11 سبتمبر 2014)

يمكنكم الاتصال بى على 01000057622 م : محمد كامل


----------



## امام احمد سلامه (16 سبتمبر 2014)

اريد شرح حساب الكميات علي السيفل ثري دي


----------

